# 75lb Flathead from perdido river



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a report of a 75lb flathead from perdido river, iam going to go over there this weekend and get a copy of the picture and a better report.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

DANG! I got to see where this goes.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Well i couldn't wait till this weekend so i drove over to ruby's fish camp to investigate the giant cat fish, and sure enough he had the picture to back it up. i took a picture of the picture and asked him a few questions about the giant and he says the catfish was caught on a bush-hook but its not the first big cat he has seen to come out of the tiny little river. Now i know from my research that the first flathead catfish was documented below the Jim Woodruff dam on the Apalachicola river in 1982 but he tells me they have been catching them out of Perdido river since the 50s, So technically this is the largest flathead catfish that has ever been documented in Florida's history..*







​


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the investigative reporting, CatHunter! That's a monster.:yes:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

What year was that fish caught


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

not sure on the year ill be going back over there this weekend and ill get that information..
*i am going to guess this fish was probably around 54 inches long and judging by the size of the river id say a very old fish, even possibly 20 years pluss, the perdido river only runs some odd 65 miles or so and is not even really fish able until you get below interstate -10, so your left with around 10 miles of river that could produce these giants before reaching perdido bay, I have fished the river for some years and i have caught some decent flatheads from the river but i have never done a specific flathead trip over night..Its highly likely these fish could reach these large sizes with the heavly flow of migratory mullet that make the run up the river..* ​


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

cathunter did you get my text about your desktop ?

ready for it when you are


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I bet he was a tree SHAKER :yes:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> cathunter did you get my text about your desktop ?
> 
> ready for it when you are


Thanx bud i sure did, sorry for the late response iv been pretty busy ill get up with you here soon..:thumbsup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've hooked some fish in perdido that would lock the rod in the holder and have their way with 30 lb gear....I know there are some monsters there


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bigcats little rivers


----------

